# Gyno help!



## robbie9219 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi guys, I've recently been running a testp/trena/mastp blend of 60mg each per day, I've ran this gear before with no ai for 6 plus weeks. Never really seemed to need an ai apart from on a high test cycle on which I did have some mild gyno some tissue which was mainly around the muscle, and puffy nipples. This was a few years ago) but This time around on ttm blend i have noticeable gyno issues after 10 days, nipples are real puffy, theres a small bit of extra tissue right under my nipple i can feel in also, my nipples aren't super sensitive but a little more than normal. I want to eliminate this right now before it gets worse, I've got letro on mind and to hand tomorrow what else should I do and can I carry on my cycle. I know I've been a niaive t**t thinking I'm excused from gyno issues. Please just helpful advice guys. Thanks in advance


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Did you get rid of the extra tissue under/around the nipples you got before ?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Why would you run a cycle and not have any AI? Using AI when you notice problems is already too late!!


----------



## Jk09 (Mar 23, 2017)

What's AI


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Anal Insertion


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Arabic Inscription


----------



## Raposo (Mar 7, 2016)

You can go to the doctor and telling him what did you do

Or you can also use tamoxifen and an IA as exemestane o letrozole

Yesterday I read that raloxifene works better than tamoxifen. But I can't tell you. I never had gyno before.

Next time use IAs (anstrozole) and also cabergoline with tren


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

robbie9219 said:


> Hi guys, I've recently been running a testp/trena/mastp blend of 60mg each per day, I've ran this gear before with no ai for 6 plus weeks. Never really seemed to need an ai apart from on a high test cycle on which I did have some mild gyno some tissue which was mainly around the muscle, and puffy nipples. This was a few years ago) but This time around on ttm blend i have noticeable gyno issues after 10 days, nipples are real puffy, theres a small bit of extra tissue right under my nipple i can feel in also, my nipples aren't super sensitive but a little more than normal. I want to eliminate this right now before it gets worse, I've got letro on mind and to hand tomorrow what else should I do and can I carry on my cycle. I know I've been a niaive t**t thinking I'm excused from gyno issues. Please just helpful advice guys. Thanks in advance


 60 mg raloxifene daily for 12 weeks, gyno will most likely be gone by 4-6 weeks since you caught it early. 12 weeks will destroy it completely.

alternatively, 20 mg nolvadex for the same length of time will do the trick.

For best results, discontinue tren.


----------

